# Amoretti Brothers copper cookware



## kobeamos12 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi, I am wondering if anyone has tried Amoretti Brothers  copper cookware. I saw those pans at Dean & Deluca, they look gorgeous but I wonder if you had any review/suggestion to share. I would like to buy a set for my kitchen. Thanks


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Copper is beautiful. It takes more care than ordinary stainless. It's far more expensive than good stainless multi-ply, but doesn't really provide significant performance benefits.

A lot of copper users talk about its superior responsiveness. Maybe it would be in a kitchen universe where "everything else is equal." Unfortunately most of us don't cook there. Responsiveness depends on a lot of things including the weight and thickness of the copper, as well as the weight and thickness of the lining. A tin coating will be more responsive than a stainless liner.

Another putative benefit is copper's alleged ability to spread heat more efficiently and avoid hot spots. Compared to good multi-ply the superiority is highly overrated. With a little extra time spent on the preheat, the multi-ply won't be any more susceptible to hot spots than copper. FWIW, copper with a stainless insert will be very slightly better than tin-lined copper in this respect -- not enough to matter, though.

I don't have any direct experience with the Amoretti Brothers copper, but do notice that it's 2.5mm thick (more than adequate); and tin lined, as opposed to the more modern and more expensive stainless insert that's so popular now. My experience with tin-lined copper is that it's less expensive, lighter, doesn't need to be re-tinned often (once a decade maybe), and re-tinning is relatively inexpensive and convenient. At the end of the day though, many users would choose a stainless insert over a tin-coat for several reasons, including ding and warp resistance.

_Bottom line: If you buy copper, buy it for the beauty. It will cook very well but won't make you a better cook._

BDL

PS. We have a lot of Mauviel's "best" (i.e., most ridiculously expensive and heaviest!) stainless lined copper; and we have several pieces of tin-lined as well. I get a big kick out of making homey and familiar things in copper cookware. There's something very amusing about making barbecue sauce in a $400 pot.

Let them eat stainless!


----------



## kobeamos12 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you BDL, I think tin-lined is much more better looking than stainless steel, and if you think about beauty, I can totally agree with you! I also love the texture of the hand-hammered copper that Mauviel doesn't have so I will probably go with the Amoretti Brothers. Thanks and "good cooking"!


----------



## virgil (Jan 21, 2016)

I know this thread is old and I don't know what use this reply will have 4 years after the fact, but....here goes.

First, many thing in the culinary world, copper cookware is more a matter of personal preference than anything else.  As such, there are varying opinions about copper cookware that far exceed the number of facts.  That's because copper cookware is about as simple as cookware can get despite the skill and expense that goes into their creation.  As the old saying goes, "if something is repeated enough times, it starts to become fact."  That is what has happened to many opinions about copper cookware. 

I will try to separate some of the facts from the fiction.  Before I do, however, there are two schools when it comes to copper cookware: those that favor tin lined vs those who favor stainless steel lined. 

The facts common to both styles are:

1. They both are a beautiful edition to any kitchen

2. They both are excellent in terms of heat transference and precision temperature control (i.e. no hot spots)

3. They both require their own level of care and maintenance that exceeds other non-copper cookware

4. Tin is a better non-stick surface than stainless steel

5. Stainless steel will tolerate higher temperatures than tin

6. Tin is easier to clean than stainless steel

7. Stainless steel will stain or rust if the surface is scratched or compromised

8. If the stainless steel is somehow compromised and the copper shows through, the pan can no longer be used.

9. If the tin is compromised and the copper shows through, the pan can be re-tinned

10. Re-tinning is not very expensive when compared to the value or cost of replacement- about $50 - $75 per pan, depending on the size

11. Both tin and stainless copper are not for inexperienced users. 

Here are some myths:

1. Tin lined copper needs to be re-tinned very often and is not worth it. 

    - There is nothing further from the truth.  There are only two reasons why a copper pan would need to be re-tinned before it reaches the 10 - 15 year mark (under moderate use):  1. It was not used properly (usually by inexperienced chefs/cooks who overheat the pan and damage the tin) or 2. The pan was defective in some way. 

If tin lined copper is used properly and cared for properly, the tin lining can last a very long time without having to be redone.  I have tin lined copper that belonged to my grandmother that are over 50 years old that are still going strong.  However, if I was going to use the copper under heavy use conditions, tin lined would not be my first choice.  But, I would have a few key pieces in the line up that were tin lined.  But, that is more personal preference rather than fact.

2. Stainless steel lined copper will effect the flavor of the food.

    - Stainless steal is non-reactive so, I have no idea how this can be fact.  I have never experienced any flavor issues when using stainless steel copper.....ever.

3. You can't caramelize food in tin lined pans.

     - If you cannot caramelize food like seafood or poultry in a tin lined pan, chances are its due to operator error rather than the limits of the pan.  Tin lined pans are good up to about 450'F which is far higher of a temperature than what is needed to caramelize foods.  Tin lined copper is perfectly capable of caramelizing or "browning" anything you put in it.

4. There is no difference in heat transference between an all stainless steel pan (not stainless lined copper) and a copper pan. 

     - This is perhaps the biggest myth going.  Copper's heat transferability is unparalleled and unmatched.  Because of copper's excellent heat conductivity, lower burner temperatures are needed.  The general rule is one half of the setting for copper than what would be used for all stainless steel pans.  The only pan that has heat transference as good as copper is all titanium cookware (not the titanium coated stuff). 

5.  Copper pans are harder to clean than other pans.

     - Wrong.  Stainless steel lined copper is no more difficult to clean than an all stainless pan.  Like its all stainless counterpart, food tends to stick to stainless lined copper because the stainless steel lining has microscopic nooks and crannies that hold on to the food.  However, tin lined copper is very easy to clean because the surface is much smoother than stainless steel.  If anything sticks to tin lined copper, just soak in hot water for 10-15 minutes and it comes right off. 

These are just some of the more common myths associated with copper cookware.  There are more.  However, the choice to use copper and what style is largely a personal preference.  For me, I have both copper and stainless steel in my kitchen.  I use the stainless for dishes where I am not concerned about sticking or where a higher cooking temperature is needed.  However, for sauces and confectionery items and other dishes that require precision and even heat control, copper is the only choice.  Even then, I have some pans that are tin lined and others that are stainless steel lined depending on their intended uses.  If I am going to cook scallops or shrimp or some other dish where sticking is a concern, I will use the tin lined copper.  If I am browning some potatoes or making a dish with some sort of reduction sauce, I will typically use the stainless steel lined copper. 

However, if I were running a high volume kitchen, all stainless steel pans would be the main cookware because of their durability and relative low cost.  There would be some key copper cookware for more technical applications, however.

Another point worth mentioning is copper cookware comes in varying thicknesses ranging from 1.5mm to 2.5mm.  For the best thermal conductivity, I would recommend only the 2.5mm thickness. 

I hope this information is useful and sheds some light on the issue of copper cookware.


----------

